#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Darmkrebsfrüherkennung: Fünf- Jahres-Intervalle nach Koloskopie sicher ? CT-Koloskopie eine >

## aerzteblatt.de

Indianapolis/Scottsdale ? Zwei aktuelle Studien im New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM) bestätigen die Zuverlässigkeit der Darmkrebsfrüherkennung. In einer Untersuchung kam es nach einem Untersuchungsintervall von fünf Jahren zu keinen ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

